# Problem with poodle front leg



## Vita (Sep 23, 2017)

Juleshayashi, so sorry to hear this; front leg problems is one I've never heard of before. Maybe someone else will have a clue.


----------



## Dechi (Aug 22, 2015)

Yep, it happens, this is common in not so good breedings. When I bought Beckie I immediately saw she had east and west feet, but I was already in love. Hers aren’t so pronounced but I’ve noticed they got a little worse lately.

My vet checked her and she is definitely okay, it’s just aesthetics. You need to have your dog checked to find out if it will affect his walking and to what degree.

Beckie’s not from a bad breeder, just someone who has double standards for what dogs she breeds as pets versus show. Which is not a good practice at all.


----------



## juleshayashi.jh (Jan 2, 2018)

Dechi said:


> Yep, it happens, this is common in not so good breedings. When I bought Beckie I immediately saw she had east and west feet, but I was already in love. Hers aren’t so pronounced but I’ve noticed they got a little worse lately.
> 
> My vet checked her and she is definitely okay, it’s just aesthetics. You need to have your dog checked to find out if it will affect his walking and to what degree.
> 
> Beckie’s not from a bad breeder, just someone who has double standards for what dogs she breeds as pets versus show. Which is not a good practice at all.




Thank you for your answer dechi. I just found out recently after i cut his hair and its really concern me a lot. 
Thor also not from a bad breeder and her past litters are very good. It surprise me that not only thor got this but his other siblings too. 
I’m really afraid he have elbow dyplasia and planning to take him to the vet and will ask for an xray.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Charmed (Aug 4, 2014)

While by no means a solution, please know that there are little tricks to grooming your "less-than-perfect" pup, that will help his appearance. For example, one of my boys is long in the back. So, I keep his hair trimmed close to his body on his chest and hind end. Also, the hair is kept trimmed somewhat close on his tummy to make his legs appear longer. When his hair is the same length all over, he looks rather dumpy. If your vet says the problem is just cosmetic, then either learn to disguise his faults yourself, or find a good groomer and talk to them. Oh, one last thing, when a dog has a structural defect, it is even more important that you keep their weight on the low side of normal... so, slender. Best of luck with your little cutie!


----------

